# That's what I call a yacht!



## Capt Lightning (Aug 14, 2016)

Spotted this magnificant yacht off Cruden Bay (N.E. Scotland) this morning.  Apologies for poor quality, it was taken at max zoom without a tripod.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 14, 2016)

Very nice Capt!


----------



## bluebreezes (Aug 14, 2016)

Oh my, that's amazing! I'd love to see it with the sails up.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 14, 2016)

What a beauty !   WOW


----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 14, 2016)

I think the yacht might be 'Sea Cloud 2' which is a cruise ship.  One of it's cruises visits Edinburgh and Aberdeen and several other British ports.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 15, 2016)

Love these!  We saw one near our house the other day but too rainy for a photo.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 15, 2016)

It might have been the same one.  Some of the cruises go round Britain & Ireland.


----------

